# Brauche Hilfe beim Taschenrechner



## digit (28. Februar 2003)

Servus,
Ich brauche Hilfe, bei meinem Taschenrechner, haben ihn in der schule angefangen, in der Word oberfläche, mit dem VB-editor da zu programmieren, habe ihn schon fast, fertig, nur ich komme nich weiter  . Könnte mir vielleicht einer von euch helfen?

*** Wer ihn zugesendet bekommen will, der postet einfach seine email hier ***

und nun an alle, die mir hier so helfen können :


```
Dim Ergebnis As Double
Dim Eingabe As Double
Dim komma As Boolean
Dim kommawert As Double
Dim Adam As Double
Dim operand1 As Double
Dim operand2 As Double
Dim operator As Integer


Private Sub CommandButton14_Click()
Eingabe = 0
If komma = 0 Then
Adam = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Label1.Caption = Adam
Else: komma = 1
Adam = Adam + (Eingabe / kommawert)
Label1.Caption = Adam
kommawert = kommawert * 10
End If
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton18_Click() ' Komma
komma = 1
Label1.Caption = Ergebnis
kommawert = 10
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton19_Click() '+
operator = 1
operand1 = Adam
Adam = 0
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton20_Click() '-
operator = 2
operand1 = Adam
Adam = 0
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton21_Click() '*
operator = 3
operand1 = Adam
Adam = 0
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton22_Click() '/
operator = 4
operand1 = Adam
Adam = 0

End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton23_Click() '=
operand2 = Adam
Select Case operator
Case operator = 1
Ergebnis = operand1 + operand2
Case operator = 2
Ergebnis = operand1 - operand2
Case operator = 3
Ergebnis = operand1 * operand2
Case operator = 4
Ergebnis = operand1 / operand2
End Select
Label1.Caption = Ergebnis

End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton9_Click()
Eingabe = 1
If komma = 0 Then
Adam = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Label1.Caption = Adam
Else: komma = 1
Adam = Adam + (Eingabe / kommawert)
Label1.Caption = Adam
kommawert = kommawert * 10
End If
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
Eingabe = 2
If komma = 0 Then
Adam = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Label1.Caption = Adam
Else: komma = 1
Adam = Adam + (Eingabe / kommawert)
Label1.Caption = Adam
kommawert = kommawert * 10
End If
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton4_Click()
Eingabe = 3
If komma = 0 Then
Adam = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Label1.Caption = Adam
Else: komma = 1
Adam = Adam + (Eingabe / kommawert)
Label1.Caption = Adam
kommawert = kommawert * 10
End If
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()
Eingabe = 4
If komma = 0 Then
Adam = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Label1.Caption = Adam
Else: komma = 1
Adam = Adam + (Eingabe / kommawert)
Label1.Caption = Adam
kommawert = kommawert * 10
End If
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton8_Click()
Eingabe = 5
If komma = 0 Then
Adam = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Label1.Caption = Adam
Else: komma = 1
Adam = Adam + (Eingabe / kommawert)
Label1.Caption = Adam
kommawert = kommawert * 10
End If
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton3_Click()
Eingabe = 6
If komma = 0 Then
Adam = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Label1.Caption = Adam
Else: komma = 1
Adam = Adam + (Eingabe / kommawert)
Label1.Caption = Adam
kommawert = kommawert * 10
End If
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton7_Click()
Eingabe = 7
If komma = 0 Then
Adam = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Label1.Caption = Adam
Else: komma = 1
Adam = Adam + (Eingabe / kommawert)
Label1.Caption = Adam
kommawert = kommawert * 10
End If
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton5_Click()
Eingabe = 8
If komma = 0 Then
Adam = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Label1.Caption = Adam
Else: komma = 1
Adam = Adam + (Eingabe / kommawert)
Label1.Caption = Adam
kommawert = kommawert * 10
End If
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton6_Click()
Eingabe = 9
If komma = 0 Then
Adam = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Label1.Caption = Adam
Else: komma = 1
Adam = Adam + (Eingabe / kommawert)
Label1.Caption = Adam
kommawert = kommawert * 10
End If
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton16_Click() ' löschen
Eingabe = 0
kommawert = 0
komma = 0
Adam = 0
Ergebnis = 0
Ergebnis2 = 0

Label1.Caption = Ergebnis
End Sub

Sub userform1_initialize()
Ergebnis = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Adam = Ergebnis
If komma = True Then
Eingabe = (Adam * 10) + Eingabe
Else: komma = False
Eingabe = (Adam / 10) + Eingabe
End If
End Sub
```

Würde mich sehr, freuen wenn ihr, ihn zu ende bekommen würdet, ich weiss wirklich nicht weiter  .Danke schonma im voraus.

(edit Lirion: Code-Tags eingefügt. Nächstes mal bitte selber dran denken. Danke.)


----------



## Daniel Toplak (2. März 2003)

Also sorry, wenn du Programmieren willst, dann geöhn dir bitte einen übersichtlicheren Stil an und nenne deine Funktionen nicht
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click() bis
Private Sub CommandButton999_Click() 
Da blickt kein normal sterblicher mehr durch.
Das ist vielleicht noch überschaubar bei 2-3 Sub' aber nicht bei so vielen.
Denn bis man sich da erst mal durchlgelesenen hat, hat man das ganze Programm neu geschrieben.

Gruss Homer


----------



## digit (2. März 2003)

hey was gehtn mit dir, ab is doch egal ob da 9238238click steht, darunter steht Eingabe = 3 , und da kann man sich wohl denken, das das die zahl 3 ist. Und ausserdem ich bin kein programmiere, bin noch ein dreckiger ANfänger, okay, also kannst du mir helfen oder nicht?


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. März 2003)

Es gibt auch ein Taschenrechner-Tutorial hier. Hast Du da mal einen Blick reingeworfen?

Nebenbei: Halt Dich etwas zurück. Wenn Dir hier jemand einen gutgemeinten Rat gibt, solltest Du nicht gleich in dem Ton reagieren.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (2. März 2003)

> hey was gehtn mit dir, ab is doch egal ob da 9238238click steht, darunter steht Eingabe = 3 , und da kann man sich wohl denken, das das die zahl 3 ist. Und ausserdem ich bin kein programmiere, bin noch ein dreckiger ANfänger, okay, also kannst du mir helfen oder nicht?


Du solltest das nicht in den Falschen Hals bekommen. Wir sind irgenwo alle mal Anfänger.
Ich wollte dir nur einen gut gemeinten Rat geben. Denn irgendwann willst du vielleicht mal größere Projekte als einen Taschenrechner realisieren und dabei sind eben gewisse Regeln unerlässlich. Ansonsten verläuft man sich im eigenen Code und das Projekt ist zum scheitern verurteilt.

Gruss Homer


----------



## digit (2. März 2003)

hm okay sorry, habe etwas überreagiert, aber jetzt ist es zu spät, keiner könnte mir helfen, und auch wenn ich in das tut reinschauen würde, würde ich es nich kappieren, weil ich VB/c++ und allles was mit programmieren zu tun hat, hasse. Ich kann das einfach nich, deswegen habe ich um hilfe gebeten, aber danke nochmal ciao.


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. März 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=12230

schau dir trotzdem noch mal mein tut an - vielleicht hilfts was...

gruß tirolausserfern


----------

